# Schneiderei Spezialisierungen



## s4nct0 (1. Februar 2010)

Morgen Zusammen

Ich bin gerade dabei mit meinem Hexenmeister (74) Schneiderei Nachzuskillen und soll mich nun spezialisieren. Jetzt habe ich schon gelesen das es sich wohl am Anfang lohnt Schattendingens zu machen. Aber wo bekomme ich da Rezepte für LvL 80 her? habe irgendwie nur die rezepte für die epischen Lvl 70 sachen??


----------



## campino76 (1. Februar 2010)

die lernst beim Lehrer, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.. spezialisieren musst dich dafür aber nicht unbedingt auf Schattenzwirn.. das bringt nur den Vorteil, dass du 2 Stk. Stoff herstellen kannst. Die hergestellten Items kann man mit jeder Spezialisierung anziehn.


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2010)

Die Spezialisierung wirkt sich auf lvl 80 nur darauf aus, ob Du 1 oder 2 Stoffe der jeweiligen Art herstellst.
Schatten-Spezialisierung = 2x Schwarztuch bei Mat-Kosten für 1x Schwarztuch.
Urmond-Spezialisierung = 2x Mondgespinst bei Mat-Kosten für 1x Mondgespinst.
Zauberstoff-Spezialisierung = 2x Zaubertuch bei Mat-Kosten für 1x Zaubertuch.

Insofern bringt die Spezialisierung auf 80 nichts mehr ausser, dass Du den Stoff der jeweiligen Spezialisierungsart günstiger herstellen kannst, bzw für einmal herstellen jeweils zwei Stoffe bekommst.


----------



## STL (3. Februar 2010)

mit welcher Spezi lvlt es sich den am schnellsten o is das egal?
Bin auch grad am Schneiderei lvln & komm solangsam in die Nähe der
Spezialisierung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Februar 2010)

Es levelt sich mit allen Spezialisierungen gleich schnell.

Musst halt nur welche finden, welche die Gegenstände brauchen. Ansonsten sind es exorbitante Materialkosten um auf 450 zu kommen.


----------



## STL (3. Februar 2010)

ok alles klar. danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (5. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe mit Tasche auf max geskillt nur mit Froststoff Taschen später dann Magieerfüllte. Es ging von den kosten her und ich finde die Priese für Stoff und Schleierstaub sind in letzter zeit ziehmlich runtergegangen.


----------

